# The Canadian Armed Forces and Mental Illness



## GuillaumeE-P (20 Apr 2018)

Hello,

My name is Liam and I have been looking into the possibility of becoming a member of the Armed Forces. I've read multiple different pages on frequently asked questions concerning recruitment but I was only given vague answers when it came to the use of certain prescription drugs, and the mental illnesses that they treat. So I come to you, ARMY.CA, before I go on to actually call a recruiter.

I will be blunt; I have been diagnosed in the past with Schizoid Personality Disorder and Intermittent Explosive Disorder. The combination of these two illnesses makes me an unsociable, unsympathetic and a randomly aggressive (and in some extreme cases, intensely violent) person when I am not medicated. I currently take an amount of an anti-psychotic medication on a daily basis, which has the side-effect of drowsiness, the loss of motivation and focus. This medication does treat my mental illness to the point where I can function in society and survive; instead of unsociable and aggressive behaviour, I am just awkward. I don't worry about my awkward social skills.

Just off the top of your heads, do I sound like a recruitable person? Or am I, as my old psychiatrist called me, 'too much of a risk'? Am I a mentally deficient invalid in your eyes?

Thank you, and have a nice day,


_Liam_


EDIT: Thanks to whoever moved my thread to the proper place.


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2018)

I'm going to say that, based on the need to keep you medicated to keep you balanced and what happens if you are off the meds, as well as how they make you feel (unfocused, unmotivated, etc) and my past experience, that it's unlikely you'd be deemed medically fit for enrollment.

 :2c:

MM


----------



## GuillaumeE-P (20 Apr 2018)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm going to say that, based on the need to keep you medicated to keep you balanced and what happens if you are off the meds, as well as how they make you feel (unfocused, unmotivated, etc) and my past experience, that it's unlikely you'd be deemed medically fit for enrollment.
> 
> :2c:
> 
> MM


Hello MedicineMan,

Thank you for your reply. This is exactly what I feared. Yet another career path that I cannot take. Life kinda sucks for someone like me, you know?

Anyway, I appreciate the response. I hope you have a nice day. I'm gonna relax for a few days and meditate on what to do next. This news has saddened me.

Thanks,


_Liam_


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2018)

No worries.  

MM


----------

